# Correct way to blast and cruise?



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

How long do people cruise?

And how long do they blast?

What sort if meds are used for each phase and what doses?

Read so many contradicting ideas of blaring/cruising and often mixed up with bridging cycles.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> How long do people cruise?
> 
> And how long do they blast?
> 
> ...


You are now going to get a lot more, there aren't any rules, ppl do it how they want to do it  .


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Blast = high doses cruise =low trt doses simple


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

How long can you blast and cruise for before it starts becoming problem when you come off? Could you blast and cruise for a year and come off, do the above pct and be ok?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You don't have to blast to stay on, you can run normal cycles and bridge with trt, there's more ways to stay on than just a propper b&c which imo if for the advanced only.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> How long can you blast and cruise for before it starts becoming problem when you come off? Could you blast and cruise for a year and come off, do the above pct and be ok?


Yes but the you would loose the gains from staying on so what would be the point of it? Staying on imo is a long term comitment


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

chilisi said:


> Your doses aren't really a conventional "blast" just looks like an average test cycle.
> 
> Blasting is a short sharp shock to the system with higher than norm AAS, food and training program.


Exactly, everyone calls 'staying on' b&c and that is wrong imo. Staying on doesn't always mean b&c. B&c is just 1 way to stay on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

B&C is blast and cycle isn't it :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Yep, it's just another way of not coming off.
> 
> Like you said, blast and cruising is hard work and is an "advanced" steroid users perk IMO.
> 
> I've seen guys doing 1g of test eod for 2 weeks, which is far far away from any B&C I've seen posted on here lately. You get unbelievable results in a short amount of time, but you need to put the work and cals in to get it. Also health risks are heightened running higher doses.


Is it really effective though? I can't imagine u could actually create lots of new tissue in such a small time frame, I realise that it will be in your system for a while but still - how fast can actual muscle be built?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I read in an article from Aus I think, that some pros run 1g test everyday for 18 days and gain an insane amount of size in a short period.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont really care what it called or how people choose to do it , do my own thing and it works for me thats what matters.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Is it really effective though? I can't imagine u could actually create lots of new tissue in such a small time frame, I realise that it will be in your system for a while but still - how fast can actual muscle be built?


it depends on what you figure out you need, if you can hold your weight on a low dose test then you wont need to blast like that, but if you cruise on a high dose then you will need to cycle a high dose aswell, and it will probably be better to blast for 2-4weeks then what it would to run those high doses for 12weeks+ for example, plus theres the cost of 7g aas ew, then followed by a huge crash if you ran that for too long. so short bursts are a good idea if thats what you need.

some people cruise on 250mg e10-14d some people cruise on 2,000mg ew. so depends on what your basline cruise is imo. if you cruise on trt then its pointless blasting on 7g a week you dont need it, but if you cruise on big doses then you will need to run even bigger doses to gain, this is why imo real b&c if for the advanced. if you want to keep your great physique that you have while onn aas then you will probably have to cruise on bigger doses mio. just coming from my own physique its great on aas but once i cruise i loose abit and look more natural even tho i am the same weight. i dont think i look like i do in my avi atm now im off.

if you want to look your best all year round then you will probably have to run big all year, if you just use aas to make more gains then a lower cruise is fine. jmo

but if poeple want to do it the thats fine its upto them how they run there aas.

i cruise now.... i started at 250mg e14d test e, after day 12 i could feel a drop in mood, libido etc, so i upped it to 250mg e10d and felt fine throughout, also holding my weight fine at that dose, no iv started 6hours bjj ew which is alot of cardio aerobic and anearobic my weight started to drop so iv added slin x3ew post weight training, and upped cruise to 250mg ew and holding my weight fine now. so iv ended up crusing on more aas to hold my weight because of how active i am and i need this to keep my weight steady, which is the whole point of cruising. wish i could hole it at 250mg e10d but its just too much activity.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

stone14 said:


> it depends on what you figure out you need, if you can hold your weight on a low dose test then you wont need to blast like that, but if you cruise on a high dose then you will need to cycle a high dose aswell, and it will probably be better to blast for 2-4weeks then what it would to run those high doses for 12weeks+ for example, plus theres the cost of 7g aas ew, then followed by a huge crash if you ran that for too long. so short bursts are a good idea if thats what you need.
> 
> some people cruise on 250mg e10-14d some people cruise on 2,000mg ew. so depends on what your basline cruise is imo. if you cruise on trt then its pointless blasting on 7g a week you dont need it, but if you cruise on big doses then you will need to run even bigger doses to gain, this is why imo real b&c if for the advanced. if you want to keep your great physique that you have while onn aas then you will probably have to cruise on bigger doses mio. just coming from my own physique its great on aas but once i cruise i loose abit and look more natural even tho i am the same weight. i dont think i look like i do in my avi atm now im off.
> 
> ...


What you currently weighing stone?

Out of curiosity what's your next blast going to be, duration, dose and meds?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

250mg test en e14d is trt but I'm not sure it would be that same dose for a 70yr old? Think your best off seeing a specialist than self priscribing yourself at your age dude.


----------

